# Need Input: Is this tire hurt or is it fine?



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Backstory: While driving back from a work trip yesterday, I hit a nasty pothole and couldn't check the tire until last night. Got a couple pictures in my garage showing the nick in the sidewall and some minor cracking just below it. Is this something that needs replaced or should I not be too worried? 

Side note: Does anyone else hate how loud the Michelin Primacy MXM4s are? It's just so much tire noise when driving on the highway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Based on this picture I'd keep driving on the tire, but keep an eye on it for leaks and bulging.

As for how loud, that's an indication the tire isn't wearing evenly - it may be cupping.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like you rubbed a curb or something.
You hit the rim.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Looks like you rubbed a curb or something.
> You hit the rim.


Haven't hit a curb, it was that pothole...made me really happy.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the photo, if your near a Discount Tire/America's Tire store stop in and they will inspect it free to be safe.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

very lousy picture

based on the pic, its fine


----------



## MyChevy (Jan 10, 2020)

Like everyone else has said, just keep your eyes on it. My wife nailed a curb, good, tire looked fine for a while, then developed a bulge. I changed it out.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

boraz said:


> very lousy picture
> 
> based on the pic, its fine


Sorry my photo wasn't up to your expectations. Only so much I could do without it getting too close and getting blurry or too dark and seeing no contrast. This was the best that I could do for where it was and with what I was working with.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Fireworks234 said:


> Sorry my photo wasn't up to your expectations. Only so much I could do without it getting too close and getting blurry or too dark and seeing no contrast. This was the best that I could do for where it was and with what I was working with.


is it just the rubbing or is that gouge above the rubbing the issue?

theres no way thats all you can do, lol


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

boraz said:


> is it just the rubbing or is that gouge above the rubbing the issue?
> 
> theres no way thats all you can do, lol


I gave it another shot. I'm referring to the gouge and the cracks in the area to the left of "TREAD".


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It's tough, if it were me, I'd probably switch it to the back (if it's not already) and drive and monitor. Watch for any bulging or bubbles.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> I gave it another shot. I'm referring to the gouge and the cracks in the area to the left of "TREAD".
> <snip pics>


It's hard to say. How deep is it? If it's just a surface scar, it's probably OK. If you can see fibers (metal or fabric) down in the wound, I would be more concerned.

Can you take it to the tire store and see what they say? 

Doug

.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> It's hard to say. How deep is it? If it's just a surface scar, it's probably OK. If you can see fibers (metal or fabric) down in the wound, I would be more concerned.
> 
> Can you take it to the tire store and see what they say?
> 
> ...


It looks like it just took off the surface layer but hard to say (with my knowledge of tires).

I could probably run it to the shop but my county is on stay-in-home lockdown. Understanding that I'm an "essential" worker then I can probably do it if I thought it was in need of replacement.


----------



## Wishin (Oct 9, 2018)

I would just keep an eye on it. It is probably fine, but watch it closely over the next few weeks.


----------

